# HO Scale Modified T-Jet Racing in Michigan



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

If you are in the southern Michigan area and you want an awesome track to race your T-Jets and Johnny Lightning cars on. Come to Dave's HO Raceway on Saturdays. The action starts at 2:00, door opens at 12:00 noon. AFX magnatraction racing follows T-Jets. www.daveshoraceway.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Where is the track at? I'm in Elkhart Indiana.  :freak:


----------



## carp (Mar 1, 2004)

here is dave's address dave's h.o. raceway 9313 hudson rd. pittsford,mi. 49271 phone (517) 523-3950 I used map quest to find the best way to get thereI live in michigan we race every sat. there a great bunch of poeple to race with hope to see you there. PS dave has one of the best track I.ve racedon and lots of hop up parts and dave is one of great one's will help you any way he can I can't say enough good thing about dave he is just great personand track owner. hope to see yuo there


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Pittsford Saturday Modified T-Jet Results and Qulifying Record! 11/20/04*

This Saturday saw a qualifying track record in our Modified T-Jets! 7.190 to John Sell, formerly held by Brandon Casey's 7.569. The interesting thing about this, although John blistered the QT, he ran into shoe problems 5th heat of the round robin. Poor Johnny took 8th out of 9 entries yielding at 156 laps, 10 shy of the feature. The checker flag went to current points leader Brian Morse, turning 213 laps in our half hour feature race. 2nd to John Lopresto Jr. 211, 3rd Dave Simons 203, 4th Steve Clark 202, and Steve's grand son Mark Hammittee 5th in his first feature! 6th went to Brian Hughes at 166 laps. A special thanks to Victoria and Bud for their patient marshalling. A happy Thanksgiving to all, get stuffed and see you at the track! :dude:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

With 14 entries John Sell saw victory with his modified T-Jet 11/27/04 at 221 laps. Running his Babcock camaro like he stole it! 2nd to points leader Brian Morse 215, 3rd Dave Simons 213, 4th John Lopresto Jr. 211, 5th Steve Clark 202, and 6th Anthony Lopresto 201. The coolest thing that happened in the event was Brian Hughes custom Ferrari smoked coming down the long front straight looking like the real deal.
Was so bad we had to open the door to air the raceway. To bad you missed the show Moose and T-Cat. Look for the pic in my photo album.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Modified T-Jet race #7 saw 11 entries and victory went to Brian Morse our points leader with 216 laps. Distant 2nd to owner Dave Simons 199, 3rd Steve Clark 197, Mark Hammitte 191, Vince Goodwin 189, Dave Bruner 165 in his first feature race.
Tim Toliver went to the garage bringing up the rear with 100 laps. Dave Bruner beat Brian Hughes out of the feature race by 1 lap, now that's racing.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Southern Michigan Modified T-Jets Standings*

SOUTHERN MICHIGAN MODIFIED T-JETS STANDINGS 
1st Brian Morse, 2nd Dave Simons, 3rd John Sell, 4th John Jr. Lopresto, 5th Steve Clark, 6th Brian Hughes, 7th BUD, 8th Dave Bruner, 9th Steve Herzberg, 10th Mark Hammitte, 11th Anthony Lopresto, 12th Victoria Hughes, 13th Tim Toliver, 14th Terry Smith, 15th Dan Herzberg, 16th Vince Goodwin, 17th Chris Hill, 18th Brandon Casey, 19th Ace Arney, 20th Jeremy Schmidt, 21st Moose, 22nd Andrew Arney, 23rd Scott Grubbs, 24th Bill Abare, 25th Dave Klicki, 26th MOE, 27th Phil Vroman, 28th JC. 29th Kris Wehnert, 30th Dave Cole, 31st Zac Mofield, 32nd Whitney Sell, 33rd Cody Earl, 34th Casey Grubbs. www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm! Sounds interesting. What are the rules???


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Modified T-Jet Southern Michigan Rules*

Ok MTYODER and friends. Southern Michigan Modified T-Jet Rules:
Body: Can be a custom resin body, Johnny Lightning, RoadRace replica, Original Aurora, or a lexan body that covers the tires when looking from the top, front window in place, both screw post in tack, trimming of post on all bodies to lower is legal. Chassis is open to Johnny Lightning, Aurora T-Jet open and closed rivet, and Aurora Tuffs.
Front Open, Rear tires and wheels Open, All gearing Open, All armatures Open, Arm Brushes Open, Motor Magnets open to any readily available ceramic only such as the new recomened Johnny Lightning magnets or Super II AFX Yellow and Blue magnets. Pick Up shoes Open. Now The No rules: No shunt wires or other soldering tricks. No Polymer Magnets! No glued on cheater traction magnets. That's not part of the sport, magnets are for wussies! No drilling holes in the chassis where it looks like swiss cheese, holes for lexan body post only. 
We are running high 6's to low 7's on our 60' road course with over 200 laps in a 30 minute race. We use to race the 3 second class but found out we don't have to go at the speed of light to have fun racing. Think I covered it all. When you think you got the set up, stop in and see how you do against Dave's Racers. We meet Saturdays 12-5 Spring - Summer and 12-7 Fall - Winter. 
Closed August for vacation. Out of town, call ahead! 517-523-3950


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*with a little help from my friends*

some of the guys are startin to drop in more often and the wife gets a few more phone calls now askin for me. as they ask what im doin, my usual response is tryin to do some scenery, they then invite themselves over and always seem to pick out the higher valued , less controllable cars that like to take flight in some corners.so my wife gave me a bunch of her bead boxes and i got em put up. i m now suggesting to my buddies to go drop $15.00 on a JL at hobby lobby and ill tune-it for em so they got there own cars to run. Just a note from the atlanta mini motor speedway-------------------------


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*JL is a good choice.*

Yup doctorslotcar, get those JL cars for your buddies to beat on.
If you want hop up parts go to:
http://stores.ebay.com/Daves-HO-Rac...lZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQsclZallQQsotimedisplayZ2QQtZkm
After the hop up give your buddies driving lessons.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

What are the T-Jet rules? Where are they listed? I have cars in Fray, VHORS and VASCRA racing trim. What rules do you go by?


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Thanks for the e-mail.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Well you can say what you want about traction magnets on a t-jet, but once you reach a certain point with the modification they refuse to run without them. I use them on my drag cars. Yes, on my drag cars. In fact I run traction magnets and wheelie bars on the t-jets I drag race at my house. It's the only way to keep a car on the track that runs 17.5 feet in 4 tenths of a second at about 40 actual m.p.h. I do enjoy running the cars without the traction magnets also, even though I'm lowsy on a road corse. We race stock jlto's on an oval every Thurs. We don't race any class of t-jet with traction magnets anyway. Only on my drag strip. Thanks for posting rules. I hope we can make a trip or two up that way sometime soon. If we had a Saturday race would you guys be interested in racing with us?????


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey mtyoder,can you give me a call about some armatures please.
859-356-1566
Chris-Dragula


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Double Points Race (series 1 of 2) with 13 entries, saw an original Aurora Dino Ferrari red #3 get checker by John Lopresto Jr with 217 laps a new YTD track record! Next in line for the feature race is 2nd Brian Morse 215 laps, 3rd Steve Clark 202, 4th Dave Simons 201, 5th Anthony Lopresto 185, Mark Hamittee 177. Special welcome to new drivers Bill Abare 10th 151, and Dave Klicki 13th 121. Next Modified T-Jet race January 15th. See you then.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Brian Morse sets new Modified T-Jet track record!*

SOUTHERN MICHIGAN MODIFIED T-JETS
Look out boys, 1 year after Moose setting the bar at 224 laps in our Modified T-Jets. We see Brian Morse, current points leader, put up 226 laps with his Babcock Porsche! Congradulations Brian. Taking the checker by 8 laps in the feature and a hot lap of 7.343, this driver was "in the zone." 2nd place Dave Simons 218, 3rd John Sell 215, 4th Jeremy Schmidt 203, 5th Brian Hughes 202, 6th Ace Arney 119. www.daveshoraceway.com


----------

